# How long can you stand a cat on your lap?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Argh, my legs go numb after 40 minutes, especially with 15lbs. of dearest Prince on me. They also won't sit on my lap unless I sit Indian style. I feel so guilty when I have to ask them to get up because I can't feel my legs anymore...someone please side with me...


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Well neither Samantha or Chiquita were/are lap cats but my beloved Meme would sit on my lap for hours, she was extremely polite if I started to stir she'd jump down without complaint, she'd also be just as happy laying beside between my leg and the arm of the chair.
It was quite funny because it looked like she was watching the TV too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Weird, I thought we just had this conversation....

ANyway, Mine don't sit in my lap on the computer. They want to lay against my chest on the desk TOP. So, one or the other curls up on the desk top leaning against my lady bumps and I type around their body. The other will lay behind me on top of the pillow I use to brace my back in the computer chair.

What's to side with? If you don't want them there, sit with your legs crossed or some other way so they can't lay there....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky sleeps on or between my legs most nights... so if that counts, sometimes I guess it's 8 hours long. Mind you, she weighs like 6 pounds.

When I'm on the computer Blacky sometimes in on my lap around 3 hours at a time if I let her... usually I don't since I don't like having to not moving my legs for so long. I just mover her to my bed and give her a scratch, all is forgiven.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

My lap cats over the last few decades have been less than ten pounds so discomfort from their weight hasn't been a problem for me. My newest lap cat is 4 1/2 months and 5.4 pounds. The lap time limit for this one is my bladder.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Carmel said:


> I just mover her to my bed and give her a scratch, all is forgiven.


Yes, this is what I've started doing and it's the only thing that works with Prince. He gave me this idea by going to the bed when I put him down one day.

Do you guys sit Indian style for your cats to sit on your lap?


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky isn't really a lap cat as such. He prefers either latching himself across our shoulders or laying on the top half of our body, which means we have to lie down for him to do this. He can stay for quite a long time in this position, sometimes while we watch a movie or watch hours of tv. He especially loves watching wildlife documentaries!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My 14 pounders doesn't fit on my lap. When I'm sitting she runs right up me to hang onto my shoulder and I have to hold her. That doesn't last long at all. 

The little one never sits on my lap but she'll cuddle up against me and then it's bladder testing time. She spends the night sleeping between my legs. I've learned not to move.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

It won't matter if you train them to sit on your lap if you are not in the "indian sitting position" or any other position. They will find a way to park on you until you are uncomfortable. This is one of their "jobs". For instance, I'm trying to write this around PuddyWoW because he is curled upside down on the momshelf and hanging on with all the front claws. If I try moving him, he clings harder & goes completely limp while pretending to be asleep. Bentley is half draped across one leg & Tuffy is across the back of the couch with one paw in my hair & his nose in my ear. Tuffy is actually asleep because he started drooling. ICK. When did I sign up for a job as the kitty perch? Oh right, the day I brought them home & took the job as the cat mom.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

bkitty said:


> it won't matter if you train them to sit on your lap if you are not in the "indian sitting position" or any other position. They will find a way to park on you until you are uncomfortable. This is one of their "jobs".


lol !!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

robert4301 said:


> The lap time limit for this one is my bladder.


 
LOL - I've actually had Mimi sitting on my lap or chest while laying down on the couch for hours - while my bladder gets fuller and fuller and I feel like I'm going to burst - and I STILL can't bring myself to move her until I know there is no other alternative - either wet my pants or disturb Her Highness.

I love having a lap cat ... and I especially love that she sleeps all tucked into my side, with her head on my shoulder when I go to sleep at night. I will NEVER complain about that ...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

robert4301 said:


> My lap cats over the last few decades have been less than ten pounds so discomfort from their weight hasn't been a problem for me... The lap time limit for this one is my bladder.


ditto!

Although Sasha is now 9 months and I haven't weighed him lately, but I wouldn't be surprised if he's at the 10 lbs mark or close to it. He LOVES to lay on me as much as he possibly can.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, climbed on my lap one time when I was sitting on the step outside the kitchen door in the garage. He is a big guy, but it wasn't the weight that was the problem. He was happy so he started flexing his claws. 

Brings this image to mind. :shock:


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

My issue isn't really the cat, it's me getting uncomfortable after a while. Autumn likes to lay on my lap (and Daddy's) when we play video games. She usually stretches out across the two of us.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It's so funny that you posted this yesterday. :lol: This was my Facebook status from yesterday:


> (my full name) is sitting here, Indian-style with a gorgeous black cat asleep in my lap. But my God...my legs are killing me!!! The pain I go through for the comfort of my sweet black kitty.


then my reply to someone who commented on my status: 



> She got up about 30 minutes after I made this post. When *I* tried to stand up, I had to grab the chair. My legs had fallen asleep. She's lucky she's cute, I tell ya.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Artemisia will sleep on my lap for hours and hours if I let her.

Of course, she's fairly tiny (7 1/2 pounds) so she's not exactly a heavy burden.

Sometimes I get so hot, though, that I need to evict her (she's a little fuzzy furnace, that one).


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My kitties don't sit on our laps :sad. they do sleep between our legs in bed, or on top of them, Squeek especially always has to lay across ankels!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Both of my boys are lap cats. They both like to sit on me for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi lays on my legs when I'm on the couch, whether they be indian style or just out straight. However, if he jumps on the couch and finds me sitting in a weird position that doesn't suit him, he immediately throws a fit, stands on me, and starts crying. So at that point I re-position myself to suit his needs. He'll lay on me for hours, and although my legs often fall asleep, I never move him unless I have to get up for something. Then I come back and it starts all over again. It's a viscious cycle.

In the bed at night, he either sleeps on my chest or 1/2 on my face and 1/2 on my neck. He will stay on my neck all night, which means mom wakes up with severe back pain. Kinda sucks since we recently spent $1400 on a new mattress to eliminate any back pain. My boyfriend sleeps great all night long because he won't let Yoshi sleep on him. Me not so much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Meezer_lover said:


> me sitting in a weird position that doesn't suit him


Indeed, how dare you!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

_Autumn usually sits on my lap or legs while I'm sitting on the couch watching TV or reading. I can take it for about an hour but then I have to move. I hate to bother her since she is so soundly sleeping but sometimes mommy just has to get to the bathroom_


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*What we do for our cats*

There is a story that the Buddha had a cat sleeping on the sleeve
of his robe. Rather than disturb the cat, he cut off the sleeve.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I can go a pretty long time. Niles is pretty tolerant about me moving around and readjusting my legs. So, really I last until I my bladder is about to burst.


----------

